# Need motion detector compatible with LED bulbs.



## Ginaelectric (Aug 13, 2014)

Any Rab will work


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool. I called RAB and asked them and they said they know they work with their own products but no gaurauntee that it will work with others. So you have used RAB motion detectors on LED bulbs?

Thanks



Ginaelectric said:


> Any Rab will work


----------



## Ginaelectric (Aug 13, 2014)

Absolutly


----------

